# Commercial license question



## Bowdata (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello folks, hopefully someone can help me out here. I have recently been able to gig my recreational limit, and I have been looking online in Alabama trying to figure out which commercial license I would need to harvest more flounder. I am not really interested in trying to kill them all or get rich I just enjoy having a few friends over for a fish fry from time to time and would also love to be able to have an epic adventure during a jubilee without fear of owing the state my entire salary in fines. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks a million.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

It's a a commercial hook and line lic. And it's a 101.00 a yr. and you have to go to the MR office in OB or Daupin island 
This yrs lic expires at the end of this mouth so you might want to wait until then


----------



## Bowdata (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks a ton flounder. I think I need to get together with you and pick your brain about this floundering thing. I enjoy most things outdoors and have really been putting a lot into figuring out where these fish are hiding. I have yet to put any lights on my Jon boat and have only been wading for the past two years which really limits the places I can go. I have read a ton on here about lights above and below water and would like to experience a few different setups before making a decision and setting up my boat. Could swap an offshore trip or a wading trip for any knowledge.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Bow, Marc is right on the license. Wait till the 1st of Nov. to get the hook and line. Good for a year.Live in Summerdale on County Road 28 down the road if you want to look at my boat.Be glad to share what little I know about gigging.


----------



## Bowdata (Oct 10, 2012)

Bama looks like you may be the wealth of knowledge i am looking for. would like to try and meet up one day in gulf shores for lunch or something and take a look at your rig. thanks.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

daggone, yall are killin me for sure!! nice set up Bama! i am a good bird dog !!LOL


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

hey how are ya i havent been giggin in forever and i live in summerdale u know where i can get some good gigs need two me and my wife


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

pigman25 said:


> hey how are ya i havent been giggin in forever and i live in summerdale u know where i can get some good gigs need two me and my wife


Jim Cosson...Cosson gigs here on the forum. PM him and he will mail some to your front door. They are awesome!!

The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

2nd Jim Cosson. I've used allthread for years and got to see one of Jims from Nightshift Charters. This will br my next gigg.


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

check me if i am wrong but the commercial hook and line license allows you to sell your catch legally however it does not raise your bag limit,,i hate to be a kill joy. but as i said, check me if i'm wrong..


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

stvtackett said:


> check me if i am wrong but the commercial hook and line license allows you to sell your catch legally however it does not raise your bag limit,,i hate to be a kill joy. but as i said, check me if i'm wrong..


No limit on flounder, and sheephead with the commercial license in Bama.


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

do you have a link for that??


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

stvtackett said:


> check me if i am wrong but the commercial hook and line license allows you to sell your catch legally however it does not raise your bag limit,,i hate to be a kill joy. but as i said, check me if i'm wrong..


I think you might want to ck again


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Just look up AL commercial hook and line license and download the pdf file from the AL dept of conservation. It's the fastest way to find the regs and they're on the first page.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

What your looking for is an SPL - saltwater products license. You can go over you limit with any fish other than "protected species". That requires you to prove that you have made x amount of dollars on the sell of your catch, then they sell you an RS - restricted species. Red Snapper are a whole different ball game. It's complicated, but those are the rules.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Pretty sure Bama and Florida are vastly different on commercial fishing. As I understand it, In Bama a simple 100 dollar commercial license allows you to harvest flounder till your heart is content. In Florida, You have to hold a RS permit (restricted species) in addition to a SPL (saltwater products license) in order to surpass the rec limit. The RS permit is not easily obtained, as best I can understand. IMO, bama needs to step up their efforts in that area. Every Tom, Dick, and Harry shouldn't be able to obtain a license to kill all the flounder they want. But, that's just my opinion.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I live by the old saying, if it ain't broke....don't fix it. I don't see many giggers out there so I don't think Bama needs to change anything. If they have a commercial license, they are probably selling most of their fish and thats ok with me.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

They are tightening down and proof of sales may be required to get the license in the future.Folks supplement their income by selling fish and if you want to see pure slaughter , look at the bycatch on a shrimp boat.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I believe Bamafan is correct. I keep receipt tickets from the fish house.


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

How much r the giging license alabama


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

how much r gig license? in alabama


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

bamafan611 said:


> They are tightening down and proof of sales may be required to get the license in the future.Folks supplement their income by selling fish and if you want to see pure slaughter , look at the bycatch on a shrimp boat.


I've seen the shrimper's by catch before. It's ridiculous and puts a pretty good dent in the flounder population too.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

johnboatjosh said:


> I've seen the shrimper's by catch before. It's ridiculous and puts a pretty good dent in the flounder population too.


I went shrimping with a friend one time and in one drag there was about a thousand dead baby flounder. That was all it took for me to never shrimp again. Sickening !!!


----------

